# map network drive with C$ command



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

quick info-

i have two computers with WIN XP PRO installed.

they are networking through a linksys router and everything is great.

the computers are named comp-2000 and comp-2001

if i use the command map network drive line \\comp2000\c$ from the comp-2001 comp, or vice-versa, it shows me the c drive of that computer - ok great .

but it only does it if i type in the correct username AND password for ANY administrator on that remote computer. Thus, I have all administrator accounts password protected.

When I right click on MY COMPUTER and click map network drive and use that command, a window pops up and asks for the username and pass - great that works.

HOWEVER, when i use the same command (at least i think its the same) in command prompt

let's say Admin is an administrator on comp-2000
net use z: //comp-2000/c$ /user:Admin
IT SHOULD then ask for the password for the Admin account (and there IS a password im sure), but it doesn't, it just says "command completed succesfully" or something like that, and the network drives shows up and i have full access.

WHAT? HOW? WITHOUT A PASSWORD?]

NOT SECURE.

PLEASE HELP

oh, and is it possible to network a drive over the internet, if your the remote comp is online of course.

like this: \\ipaddress\compname\c$


i just want to know why it asks me for BOTH username and pass when i map network drive, but when i do it through "net use" on msdos, all i need is username.

it should ask me for pass and it doesnt'

any help appreciated
ASAP
THANKS!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are the usernames and passwords the same on each machine? That may explain why you dont have to put in a password.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd also recommend you create a new share for resources you want to share, and not use the administrative shares. Right click on a drive or folder, select Sharing, New Share.


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 5, 2003)

yes, the machines have same pass - i guess that explains it.


well, i could share individual folders, but i find the c$ share MUCH more useful when I need to just pick up a file and I don't have to go to the upstairs computer.

Is the c$ not secure or something? If not, i can disable it.

thanks,

Sphinx


----------

